# Rescue Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Rescue Class ? [/B]<?xml:namespace prefix = st2 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st2:date Day="5" Month="12" Year="2007"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Wednesday December 5, 2007[/B]</st2:date><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"> @[/B]<st2:time Hour="18" Minute="0"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">6:00pm[/B]</st2:time><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">. [/B]The rescue course is a scenario driven course in which we focus on rescuing both conscious and unconscious divers in the water. We will take an in depth look at diving related injuries and illnesses, and focus on prevention and treatment. We will also practice your first-aid and CPR skills, and introduce you to emergency O2 procedures. The rescue course is an intense course, but well worth the knowledge and experience that you gain. Current First-aid and CPR certification is required, but if anyone needs these certifications we will schedule a class to complete those. The cost of the Rescue course is $199.00. If you would like to sign up for the course or if you have any questions feel free to contact <st2:stockticker>MBT</st2:stockticker> at 455-7702.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas:contacts" /><st1:GivenName>Rich</st1:GivenName><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Man that sucks. I'm getting off shift that morning and scheduled to work the bambulance. If y'all for any reason change the date, please post it.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

For anyone that may be thinking about it, the rescue diver class is one of the most rewarding classes you can take, and Rich teaches the best and most thorough rescue class around.Everyone has a great time!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *overNunder (11/29/2007)*Man that sucks. I'm getting off shift that morning and scheduled to work the bambulance. If y'all for any reason change the date, please post it.


Give me a call at the shop sometime and let me know when you want to do it. I'll put one together when you're available.

Rich


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Evensplit (11/29/2007)*For anyone that may be thinking about it, the rescue diver class is one of the most rewarding classes you can take, and Rich teaches the best and most thorough rescue class around.Everyone has a great time!


Thanks alot Fudd.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Good deal man. I try to figure something up between the ambulance and fire department, then ask the wife about spending $200 bucks. I'll definitely keep it in mind. Thanks


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

:bump starting Wednesday night at 6:00pm at MBT. Any certified divers are welcome to attend.


----------

